# Cape prep when sending for tanning



## Wapsi Willy (Dec 21, 2010)

I have never sent a cape to be tanned by a professional tanner. How detailed do you need to be on the lips, eyes etc when sending? I know you need to flesh all meat off the hide but how much fleshing do you do after you split the lips and eyes?? Do you need to remove the cartilage from the ears or just turn them?
Thanks for your help, this is my first post on here.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't get too carried away w/ fleshing on the face when prepping for the tannery. Just thin enough for the salt to penetrate. Leave your cartilage in until after you get them back from the tannery.


----------

